# Η επανάσταση του 1981 και τα αδιέξοδα του 2009



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

Τροφή για σκέψη.


----------



## Costas (Sep 16, 2009)

Μάλλον περί σανού πρόκειται, αναμασημένου μάλιστα από την αρθρογραφία του Μαρίνου.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

Ίσως, αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει. Αυτό που μ' άρεσε ήταν το περιεχόμενο.


----------



## Costas (Sep 16, 2009)

Ε, ναι, για το περιεχόμενο έγραψα κι εγώ ότι πρόκειται περί σανού.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

Μα βέβαια, έχεις δίκιο. Αλήθεια, τι δεν είναι σανός;


----------

